
Tech Has a Diversity Problem – Let’s Talk About It - mooreds
https://medium.com/@ula_more/tech-has-a-diversity-problem-lets-talk-about-it-c8ad84216f77
======
sarcasmatwork
Are these stats from these companies polling only full time employee's or
contract workers too?

Google, Intel etc have very large workforce of contract workers which would
sway their numbers. What are the stats for contract workers? How diverse is
that workforce vs full time?

Diversity is a good thing and I'm all for it. Although when companies hire
someone that lacks the skill-set for the job, but hires them anyways because
they are black + a women over someone that is white with the exp and skills
that is wrong. I've seen this scenario over and over again at the company I
work for who is praised time and time again for having a diverse workforce. Ok
I'm done </rant>

